

Twitter Fabric - qnk
https://try.fabric.io/

======
jmduke
Marco Arment's thoughts on this seem somewhat germane here:

 _Especially at Twitter. Twitter started out as a developer-friendly company,
then they became a developer-hostile company, and now they’re trying to be a
developer-friendly company again. If I had to pick a company to have absolute
power over something very important, Twitter wouldn’t be very high on the
list.

They’re not obsessed with messing with developers’ heads — we’re just innocent
bystanders getting hit whenever this fundamentally insecure, jealous, unstable
company changes direction, which happens every few years. Twitter is never
happy being Twitter, and it seems at times that its leadership doesn’t realize
or doesn’t value what makes it so great. (Ever wonder why there’s so much
leadership turnover?) And they’re now under the financial pressures of being a
high-profile public company. It’s a powder keg.

Maybe they’ll tell us how great we are this week and they won’t burn us again.
And I’m sure the people saying that on stage at their conference will honestly
believe that. But it’s only a matter of time before those people move on to
different jobs, Twitter’s direction changes again, and developers suddenly
find themselves in the wrong quadrant of the newest initiative._

(from [http://www.marco.org/2014/10/20/wsj-twitter-peace-
offering](http://www.marco.org/2014/10/20/wsj-twitter-peace-offering))

------
th0br0
I've used Crashlytics (on Android via IntelliJ) in the past and it's been a
blast. Just plain awesome and straightforward to use. I'm assuming that
they've extended the Crashlytics "installer" to also support the other
platforms. If that#s the case - awesome! Will definitely use this in the
future as it makes this kind of integration just straightforward (including
the various AndroidManifest.xml setups, build.gradle entries, etc!)

------
jasonlfunk
I'm sure this is probably helpful.... but there is too much marketing fluff on
this page for me to really understand what it is.

~~~
CGamesPlay
Looks like they took existing SDKs and consolidated them into one package. If
that's true then the big takeaway here is a push to focus on developer
ecosystem, which might be a win if you use these technologies.

------
suneliot
"...installing and managing a wide range of SDKs can be cumbersome and
complex"

This is true not just within the Twitter ecosystem, but the entire API/SDK
economy. Nice to see Twitter recognize this issue and do something about it.

